# Bridge track with guard rails



## Nick8564 (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anyone found an inexpensive bridge track with guard rails? I know Walthers makes it, but at $25-$30 a piece, it cost double to install the track then the cost of the bridge itself. Has anyone made it, or any other company offer a equal if not better solution? Thanks.


----------



## dougget (Feb 8, 2010)

I've never tried this, but it seems that you could take a piece of flex track and cut out the plastic spacers that separate the ties. Then you could slide them closer together. Maybe use toothpics to space them and put a drop of glue at each rail to keep the ties in place. For the guide rails... take some spare rail, put a little bend at each end and glue them in place.

It would take some time/effort, but one $5.00 3' piece of flex could be transformed into an 18" span.

Doug


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Like he said...it's not that hard.

Match sticks colored with magic marker and the aforementioned flex track on an Atlas deck truss...










I did use a piece of C83 flex I had for the guardrails, it made for a nice contrast to the C100 main.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

That looks really cool. Need to build me one of those some day.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I am doing 4x8 right now. I wanted to raise the back straightaway a few inches and needed a bridge to support the track. The total length of the span was 45 inches divided by three equals 15 inches for each section of bridge. I used some basswood sticks I had for the bridge frame and some nylon string for the suspension cables. It's not a true suspension bridge but it looks ok on the layout and does the job with no problem. You could just cut the frame members off a 2x4 with a table saw if you have nothing extra that's suitable. This bridge could be built for $5 for the spray can of paint as the wood for it and the string could be just laying around the house. Pete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94U8q98tLe4 Here's a short video showing the bridge.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a sweet looking bridge norgale - well done


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Norgale,

Nice! I believe that's called a "cable-stayed bridge", rather than a "suspension bridge".

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ya! Cable stayed. That makes sense. Don't remember ever seeing such a bridge in real life but I'm sure I've seen a picture something like it somewhere. It was easy to make,cost me practically nothing and didn't take very long to do. Thanks 'novice' and 'tjcruiser' for your interest. Pete


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some pics of that bridge in several RL projects:
http://bridgepros.com/projects/cable_stayed_bridge_projects.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat real-bridge link. Beautiful structures, actually!


----------

